# FS: 3 Marimo Moss Balls



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I have 3 fairly large Marimo Moss Balls for sale. $5 each, PU in Joyce area. Please PM.


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

hey.. how much are you selling them for? do you need co2 set up for those moss balls they look really cool, probly even better in my tank


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

CO2 isn't required at all, they naturally grow in some lakes and streams across the world.

Just don't use Excel or Metricide if you are hosting these as they will kill them.


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Okay cool...yah im just reading up on them they are interesting plants for sure... ithink my fish and tank would love them...PM ME and let me know wha you would like for them, they would be a great addition to my 90 gallon

cheers


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

those a nice looking marimos


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

PM sent I would like to buy them off ya


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Sold! Thanks, for looking!


----------

